# Rocky turned blue!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't remember where I read this, but I heard putting a little blue in the water will make the coat whiter...you know, the stuff you use for whitening white clothes? So I thought I was smart to dilute it in a cup before pouring it all over him. I looked at him and he was bright blue! :HistericalSmiley:So I tried to rinse it off and it was not coming off...oh no...if my dh sees it he will freak! so poor Rocky had to sit in the tub and swish around...I filled it up high and kept him soaking. You can still see a little blue near his hind legs and tail...took me about an hour to get it out. Then drying him and trimming off what I can...he looks better, but oh my gosh I'll never do that again!:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Next time, why not try Earthbath light color coat brightener shampoo? It has lavender in it. I think it might be a little easier.:HistericalSmiley:You can get it at Petco or order it online from Amazon.com.:wub: I'm sure Rocky will forgive you.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my that is too funny.:rofl: Wish you had taken a picture. But, what I really want to know is: where on earth did you get bluing? I haven't seen that stuff since I was a kid.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I was hoping for a pic, Dianne! Toooooo funny!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Bet that was a sight!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyianne -- I can just picture this and I can also picture your panic and trying to get the blue out before George got home.

Rocky -- your mom was only trying to make you even more gorgeous than you already are. But you don't need to be any whiter -- you're perfect just like God made you. :wub::wub: You can always come and see your Awntie Lynn (and your friend Miss Lacie). I'll use purple "whitening" shampoo on you. :smrofl::smrofl: Soon you could be a "rainbow" of colors.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok a picture would have given me a bigger laugh....... I guess there won't be a next time???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

GeeI was hoping for a piccie...He could match up w/ this one...

You know,blue for boys...pink for girls...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL! I was visiting my daughter last week and kept my 2-year-old grandson while she ran some errands. We decided to give her Malt, Memphis, a bath. I couldn't find his regular shampoo, but I found her shampoo for blondes. Jack and I put him in the kitchen sink and soaked him down, then I put the shampoo on him and he turned a bluish purple. I said to Jack, "I sure hope this washes out or we're gonna be in trouble!" It did - thank goodness!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Next time, why not try Earthbath light color coat brightener shampoo? It has lavender in it. I think it might be a little easier.:HistericalSmiley:You can get it at Petco or order it online from Amazon.com.:wub: I'm sure Rocky will forgive you.:HistericalSmiley:


I've wanted to try that. Does it work well? Rocky likes lavender too!



Sylie said:


> Oh my that is too funny.:rofl: Wish you had taken a picture. But, what I really want to know is: where on earth did you get bluing? I haven't seen that stuff since I was a kid.:HistericalSmiley:


I bought it about a year ago in our supermarket, you can still find it. I'm going to see if I take a picture of him now if you can see it in the pic. My husband noticed it and asked what that was, so I had to fess up.:HistericalSmiley:



suzimalteselover said:


> Oh, I was hoping for a pic, Dianne! Toooooo funny!


 I was so nervous about getting it out, it took a full hour of rinsing. I thought about it, but didn't want to stop. Now I'm sorry I didn't because now I'm laughing.:HistericalSmiley:



almitra said:


> Bet that was a sight!


 Actually..it was!:HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyianne -- I can just picture this and I can also picture your panic and trying to get the blue out before George got home.
> 
> Rocky -- your mom was only trying to make you even more gorgeous than you already are. But you don't need to be any whiter -- you're perfect just like God made you. :wub: You can always come and see your Awntie Lynn (and your friend Miss Lacie). I'll use purple "whitening" shampoo on you. :smrofl: Soon you could be a "rainbow" of colors.


Dis is Rocky...Awntie Wynn, save me now pweeeease!!!!!
Lynn, yes, I know you can picture it well after being here and knowing where I bathe him and meeting George..:HistericalSmiley:bet you could picture george's face too!:blink: George said I should make him a Smurf for Halloween..he's been calling him Smurf now.



silverhaven said:


> Ok a picture would have given me a bigger laugh....... I guess there won't be a next time???


I was so nervous about getting it out that I didn't want to stop rinsing him or leave him in the tub to get the camera. And I didn't want to call my dh to get it!:HistericalSmiley: He sees it now on his tail and hind legs and back. Whew, thank goodness I got the worst of it out. But yes, a pic would've been funnier! Ahhhh, I don't think I'd do it again, but then again, you never know what I'm going to do...I'm a little like Lucy. :HistericalSmiley:



michellerobison said:


> GeeI was hoping for a piccie...He could match up w/ this one...
> 
> You know,blue for boys...pink for girls...OH my gosh, so pretty, is this your dog Michelle?





Madison's Mom said:


> LOL! I was visiting my daughter last week and kept my 2-year-old grandson while she ran some errands. We decided to give her Malt, Memphis, a bath. I couldn't find his regular shampoo, but I found her shampoo for blondes. Jack and I put him in the kitchen sink and soaked him down, then I put the shampoo on him and he turned a bluish purple. I said to Jack, "I sure hope this washes out or we're gonna be in trouble!" It did - thank goodness!


Funny! I bet your grandson liked it!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was the Rockstar singing the song, "Am I blue?" Poor little Rocky. I think we'd better teach him to run for the hills (or the cactus :tumbleweed when mommy gets another "Lucy" idea and has some, "'splainin' to do." Wish you had a photo. I use the TropicClean white coat shampoo. It's all natural and very very gentle. Love it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Was the Rockstar singing the song, "Am I blue?" Poor little Rocky. I think we'd better teach him to run for the hills (or the cactus :tumbleweed when mommy gets another "Lucy" idea and has some, "'splainin' to do." Wish you had a photo. I use the TropicClean white coat shampoo. It's all natural and very very gentle. Love it.


:smrofl: Is that the Leanne Rymes one? I think that's the one he was singing.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL!! I'm sure he will forgive you. We use South Bark's Blueberry Facial Wash after the conditioner and it's great. Plus it's all natural and tastes like blueberries. I read about it after researching what the fancy NYC doggie spas use. Queso likes to try to lick it off while she's in the bath. We've had the same bottle for a few years - it lasts a long time. Home


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

dkolack said:


> LOL!! I'm sure he will forgive you. We use South Bark's Blueberry Facial Wash after the conditioner and it's great. Plus it's all natural and tastes like blueberries. I read about it after researching what the fancy NYC doggie spas use. Queso likes to try to lick it off while she's in the bath. We've had the same bottle for a few years - it lasts a long time. Home


HI...When you said facial I thought it was just for the face, but I see it's for the body as well. Do you use a special conditioner as well?

OH, almost forgot...your baby is so cute!!!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We really like Buddy Wash shampoo/conditioner and then the South Bark stuff. Amazon has the buddy wash brand and it's not too expensive


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd been hoping for a blue pic, too. :brownbag:
For whitening, I like a Canadian brand, NuHemp Botanicals, Omega Sudz.
It is a purplish colour, for whitening without any bleaching ingredients.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish that I had stopped rinsing him and called dh to take a picture because now what little was left on him seemed to lighten up..unless now I'm just used to looking at my boy with a bluish tail and backside! Rocky won't allow me to take a picture of his bum. Party pooper!:smrofl:
Hey dis is Rocky. I dunno why yous are all wafin at dis, I was tramatisd. Mommy pwomist me dat she wud neva do dat agin but i dont dink she meens it. Daddy is still calwin me smurf wat eva dat is. what is dis blu witing i see?


----------

